# Just trying stuff



## kiddo (Mar 22, 2007)

Trying ideas for pics that look good and can be done without fancy lights or any editing other than cropping...






Need to focus better


----------



## stevers (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats nice,,,,could be exposed a little more. Some details are a little hard to see. The dark pen probably has something to do with it as well.


----------



## bob393 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kim your a trip! Nice work!


----------

